# Helluva Place to put A Backwater Valve and Cleanout



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

This was a Helluva Place to put A Backwater Valve and Cleanout. 










One of the guys got stuck pulling his cable back after clearing a line.

The camera found an old rusted cast iron back water valve just outside the foundation...:laughing:

We found a cleanout there too...

Needless to say the access wasn't too easy and now the customer has a riser on the cleanout to grade level and a new Clean Check Backwater valve also with a riser to grade level...


----------



## Richard Hilliard (Apr 10, 2010)

It looks cold. Snow on the window. I od not miss those kind of days. Kudos to you.


----------



## markb (Jun 11, 2009)

That looks like the same Hilti we have. I love that tool!


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Hidden backwater valves can be a real downer. :icon_sad:


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

May the person who covered it up, get a bad case of diarrhea for a week.:furious: What a maroon.


----------



## Plumbergeek (Aug 16, 2010)

I just went on a call last week that had a backwater valve under the slab with no access. This house had just been built recently "1/2 million $$ home" and the new homeowner was having problems with the commode that the B/W valve on flushing slow. Our code officials are JOKES down here, most are a buddy of some political hack who got their buddy a job. :furious:


----------

